# SC Flooding Perspective



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very tough.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farmers-look-at-devastating-losses-as-flood-rolls-downstream-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

This 15 year old deserves a reward for what he's doing for his community:

"Hunter Birt, 15, has become a lifeline for his community, using his family boat to shuttle people to and from the "island" for the last seven days for no charge.

He even ferried people to church on roads that have become rivers."

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/hard-working-teen-is-lifeline-for-flooded-south-carolina-community-of-big-dam/


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

In other news, Nobama invites kid accused of building a bomb "clock" to White House...

Go figure...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> This 15 year old deserves a reward for what he's doing for his community:
> 
> "Hunter Birt, 15, has become a lifeline for his community, using his family boat to shuttle people to and from the "island" for the last seven days for no charge.
> 
> ...


Why is that when there are huge natural disasters there seems to be two very distinct types of people those that band together and help each other get through the disaster, no matter what it takes the silent hero's. Then there are those that seem to sit a round crying and moaning and waiting for the government to save them......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thorim said:


> Why is that when there are huge natural disasters there seems to be two very distinct types of people those that band together and help each other get through the disaster, no matter what it takes the silent hero's. Then there are those that seem to sit a round crying and moaning and waiting for the government to save them......


You must be referring to the Katrina disaster.....never have seen such a debacle and people sitting on their hands waiting for a handout. We had a flood in 94 and most people did band together and help out each other, but there were some who just had to figure out how they could profit.....specially after Jesse and his shit stirrers came down and stated that "they opened the flood gates and flooded the low lying areas to keep the white folks high and dry" ..... What a moron(s)


----------

